

World Cup instant Twitter replay: how we did it - dannyr
http://www.guardian.co.uk/help/insideguardian/2010/jun/17/world-cup-twitter-replay

======
yanw
The Guardian almost seems like a startup lately, other news organization
should be taking notes. very cool stuff.

